
A collection of resources and stories about startup fundraising - jjets718
http://startupfundraising.net/
======
jjets718
Hi there. I compiled this list of resources about startup fundraising. There
are resources and articles for topics like crowdfunding, stories of successful
angel rounds, advice from VC's on how to raise VC, equity crowdfunding,
bootstrapping success stories, stories of raising successful venture rounds,
tools to value your company, services to help with the legal aspect of
fundraising, slide decks founders used to raise funding, and more. Please
check it out and let me know what resources should be added to it!

